# Hurricane Bag Target From: Field logic



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Hurricane Bag Target







From: Field logic

I was given an opportunity to review the Hurricane Bag Target from Field Logic and I have to tell you I was excited for this opportunity.
I received the target and was immediately impressed by the well designed heavy duty handle and how well it was attached to the target. Next on the 23 x 25 x 12 target was the bright green color allowing the red dots to be very visible at far yardages and then the back side with the vitals. The heart is red and designed not to line up or interfere with the dots on the front which was a great design thought.
I took the bag outside and sat it up on my target stand and it stood there by itself with no added support needed which is another great design, Also, available are brass eyelets should you choose to hang the target. 
I began shooting into it with my ROSS Carnivore and the new PSE Dream Season EVO compound bows at close range, 20 and 30 yards and no arrows went through the proprietary Tri-core technology design of the target. It has held up very well over the last 3 months sitting out in the elements also on concrete.
This is a high quality, very well constructed bag target at a very affordable price. I do have to say it may weigh a little more than your average bag target but, what extra weight there is, is a great trade off for the quality it adds.
So, if it is time to buy a new bag target or replace an old one I suggest checking this one out for yourself at; http://www.hurricanebagtargets.com/


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

